# Show Grooming- Spray up



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

When you have a multiday show do you wash the dog every day? if not how does one "break down" the topknot? 

I actually havent shown anyone except Gotti more than one day in a row, and to break down the topknot I just sprayed with diluted detangler, and banded them back up til I got home

On Gotti- Who I showed in a 5 day cluster I just brushed the spray out- but that is when I was new(er) to this and didnt know half of what I know now


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> When you have a multiday show do you wash the dog every day? if not how does one "break down" the topknot?
> 
> I actually havent shown anyone except Gotti more than one day in a row, and to break down the topknot I just sprayed with diluted detangler, and banded them back up til I got home
> 
> On Gotti- Who I showed in a 5 day cluster I just brushed the spray out- but that is when I was new(er) to this and didnt know half of what I know now


I do wash this stuff out every day I use Chris Christenson clarifying and then after bath..Thick and thicker for the stiffness of the coat ..


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

The proper thing is to wash it out everyday (between shows). If it is a simple Saturday and Sunday show, I use Plush Puppy OMG as it literally removes all traces of hairspray. It is expensive, but totally worth it!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bamsd619 said:


> The proper thing is to wash it out everyday (between shows). If it is a simple Saturday and Sunday show, I use Plush Puppy OMG as it literally removes all traces of hairspray. It is expensive, but totally worth it!!!


Love the looks of these products . Which of them do you reccomend? They have several.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I think it's the O.M.G. http://www.plushpuppyusa.com/catalog/item/2052330/6331259.htm


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Question for those of you that have topknots :biggrin:.

Vinnie is getting a lot more hair on his head and I have put him up in puppy horns a couple times and he is really good for it. For everyday wear, do you use any products(thinking human gel or mousse type product)? It's difficult to get all that hair parted and up and still look decent!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> Question for those of you that have topknots :biggrin:.
> 
> Vinnie is getting a lot more hair on his head and I have put him up in puppy horns a couple times and he is really good for it. For everyday wear, do you use any products(thinking human gel or mousse type product)? It's difficult to get all that hair parted and up and still look decent!!!


I use VERY watered down Mane and tail conditioner mixed with warm water ..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> I think it's the O.M.G. http://www.plushpuppyusa.com/catalog/item/2052330/6331259.htm



http://www.showdogstore.com/search.aspx?find=plush+puppy This is where I prdered from 10.00 shipping for 100.00 order & I am all over that  I did order the O M G and the thickening shampoo.. I am ecited to try these products. thanks for the tip .... Anyone have luck with boar bristle such as Mason Pearson or Chris Christensen ?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I got the mason pearson and adore it!!! It is worth it's weight in gold for helping with dematting.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> I got the mason pearson and adore it!!! It is worth it's weight in gold for helping with dematting.


thanks for th einformation I ordered the Chris Christensen cause I was afriad to spend the money on something that I knew nothing about


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bamsd619 said:


> The proper thing is to wash it out everyday (between shows). If it is a simple Saturday and Sunday show, I use Plush Puppy OMG as it literally removes all traces of hairspray. It is expensive, but totally worth it!!!


I have ordered this I am excited to try these products Have you used the shampoo as weel as the OMG ?


----------

